# Heartbrkr. 1.5 yr old Great Pyr Mix Spec. Needs to die tomorrow.



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

this just breaks my heart, i hope someone rescues him


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He looks purebred to me. Is there a golden rescue in the area that might be able to help?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've passed this info on Karen...


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

This dog is gorgeous!! If I were closer Id have him in a heartbeat! PLEASE!! Someone...help this poor puppy!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I wish I had never opened this thread. But bumpit....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Some one get him he's gorgeous, wish I was closer


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor guy, I hope someone can get him.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds almost exactly like the problem Ray has. And he can see shadows too. It's a congenital problem.

I sure hope someone gets this boy. He looks like a Golden to me too....a cream one. He's definitely not a Pyr. 

Kimm...have whomever looks at him look for double dew claws on the rear. If they're there, he's mixed with Pyr. If they're not there.......he's not.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

This dog was given a stay of execution this evening. He is now in foster care and there is a potential adopter. Amanda who posted this dog in Petfinder, called me at eleven thirty this evening. If this does not work out, there is an all breed rescue in Ohio that specializes in blind and deaf dogs that is set to take him and Continental Airlines will fly him from Texarcana to Ohio for free. They do this for this particular rescue group. The Petfinder has been a little updated this evening to let people know he is safe and will be updated more tomorrow. BUT HE IS SAFE AND WILL NOT BE EUTHANIZED.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> This dog was given a stay of execution this evening. He is now in foster care and there is a potential adopter. Amanda who posted this dog in Petfinder, called me at eleven thirty this evening. If this does not work out, there is an all breed rescue in Ohio that specializes in blind and deaf dogs that is set to take him and Continental Airlines will fly him from Texarcana to Ohio for free. They do this for this particular rescue group. The Petfinder has been a little updated this evening to let people know he is safe and will be updated more tomorrow. BUT HE IS SAFE AND WILL NOT BE EUTHANIZED.


Thank you so much for posting the update!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks, Mylissk*

Thanks, Mylissk:

I emld her last night to ask about him and here is her reply.
Asked her if they would need donations..
Hi, Thanks for checking on Buddy, YES It will help if you all want to contribute.We pulled him last week into a foster of ours. He is still the property of the shelter though.

We have a very promising adopter from Little Rock who is supposed to be completing an application. I have got the adoption fee from the shelter waived. So he just needs to be neutered and vaccinated. His previous owners had him vetted at the same vet I use and I plan on getting his records tomorrow-also plan on asking exactly what the situation with the eyes is.

If the adopter is approved, I would love to have him neutered and all before he leaves. If you all are interested in donating, it would be a wonderful thing to do for the family who is considering him.

We get a very good rescue rate and I will double check on it tomorrow for him....depends on weight...I think it will be $81 or $96. You all could pay the vet diretly if you want. I could set up an account there for Buddy. Think about it and I will let you know what I find out tomorrow.

Amanda
The Poodle Patch, Texarkana.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> This dog was given a stay of execution this evening. He is now in foster care and there is a potential adopter. Amanda who posted this dog in Petfinder, called me at eleven thirty this evening. If this does not work out, there is an all breed rescue in Ohio that specializes in blind and deaf dogs that is set to take him and Continental Airlines will fly him from Texarcana to Ohio for free. They do this for this particular rescue group. The Petfinder has been a little updated this evening to let people know he is safe and will be updated more tomorrow. BUT HE IS SAFE AND WILL NOT BE EUTHANIZED.


Thank you for making these calls. I know I went to bed early and said a prayer for this one, but it was wonderful to wake up and hear the wonderful news. 

Malcomb's story of sitting in a shelter for two years and then being adopted by someone who can't live too far from me, and this guy being pulled, sure does warm the heart. I'm going to work today with a smile thanks to people who do not give up...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a wonderful way to start the week!!!!!!! I know this one was special and it's sooooooo grand to hear he has found a loving group of people to watch out over him.


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

i am happy to hear these news!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great news to start the day.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> This dog was given a stay of execution this evening. He is now in foster care and there is a potential adopter. Amanda who posted this dog in Petfinder, called me at eleven thirty this evening. If this does not work out, there is an all breed rescue in Ohio that specializes in blind and deaf dogs that is set to take him and Continental Airlines will fly him from Texarcana to Ohio for free. They do this for this particular rescue group. The Petfinder has been a little updated this evening to let people know he is safe and will be updated more tomorrow. BUT HE IS SAFE AND WILL NOT BE EUTHANIZED.


Thanks for all the good things you do Donna. If the doggies knew, I'm sure they would agree with me.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree Vern,
Donna is just amazing. I am glad that she posted here again.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

BeauShel said:


> I agree Vern,
> Donna is just amazing. I am glad that she posted here again.


I agree too...... How did I miss this one?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> This dog was given a stay of execution this evening. He is now in foster care and there is a potential adopter. Amanda who posted this dog in Petfinder, called me at eleven thirty this evening. If this does not work out, there is an all breed rescue in Ohio that specializes in blind and deaf dogs that is set to take him and Continental Airlines will fly him from Texarcana to Ohio for free. They do this for this particular rescue group. The Petfinder has been a little updated this evening to let people know he is safe and will be updated more tomorrow. BUT HE IS SAFE AND WILL NOT BE EUTHANIZED.


Great to see your name on here again, and true to form with another happy ending !!


----------

